# Reputation of McMahon RV - California?



## materialcreations (Dec 30, 2006)

We are total novices here.  Buying an RV for the first time.  Been reading forums and realize advice given often is to pick your dealer wisely.  How do you check the reputation of McMahon RV dealership?   http://www.mcmahonrv.com/  Their locations include Colton, Irvine, Scotts Valley  and Stanton, California.  Would the reputation of one McMahon location be different from another?  If I ask for references, you know that they will screen with whom I get to talk.  How do you check reputations and references?  Anybody got any experience with McMahon?  When did it happen?  Was it recently or old info?  Was it service or sales related?  Do brand new Class A's require little to no maintenance the first year or two?   

Our hearts are set on a new Safari Simba 38SDD FRED [front engine diesel.]  

Ruth in Riverside


----------



## hertig (Jan 1, 2007)

Re: Reputation of McMahon RV - California?

I think I've seen several negative comments about McMahon in the Country Coach owners group on Yahoo.  Don't know whether that is sales or service (or even both) though.

Asking in forums is good; asking people in person is better.  I'd be more worried about the service department, since with care and intelligence you can overcome most problems with the sales department (mostly a combination of stupidity, greed or occasionally 'criminal' intent).  However, a good service department will be critical to your overall enjoyment of your purchase.  I'd suggest wandering into the waiting room for the service department (and/or for the service writers) and strike up a conversation with the people you find there.  See how hard it is to get an appointment, how timely they are about keeping the appointments, how good their problem determination, time and cost estimates are, how reliable their repairs are and how well they take care of the unit while it is in their care (I was at one sales/service place napping in my unit waiting for service when a salesman walked in to show it to other buyers :=)


----------



## hertig (Jan 1, 2007)

Re: Reputation of McMahon RV - California?

By the way, 'brand new' class A's require very little 'expected' maintenance.  This will be laid out in the owner/user manuals which come with the unit.  Of course, you will need to check fluid levels and air pressure and the like before you start out, but this is more of a 'take off checklist' than maintenance.  There may be a 'break in' maintenance interval where you tighten things and/or replace fluids/filters after a few thousand miles, but after that it tends to be more standard intervals, on the order of yearly/15K miles.

However, 'new' class A's often have some degree of 'unexpected' maintenance.  These are things which got by the spotty quality control which seems to pervade the industry.  Therefore it behooves you to do a very thorough inspection of the unit before you contract to buy it, and make sure that any problems are listed on the sales contract with the agreed to resolutions.  A key fact about buying motorhomes (or other vehicle for that matter) is that if it is not part of the sales contract, it is your problem, not the dealers.  Next, it is wise to buy from a dealer who has a transfer lot so you can live in the unit for a few nights before completing the deal and accepting delivery.  This gives you the best chance of making sure that nothing is 'marginal' and that any contracted repairs were done adequately.  Once you drive off the lot, you are at the mercy of the warrantee, which is of variable usefulness.

Therefore, do not accept 'ah, that is covered under warrantee'.  Maybe it is, but the warrantee is only as good as the company providing it and the company doing the work.  Many people get entirely satisfactory results from warrantee work.  There are a few companies who do not provide adequate warrantee service, and many shops who can't or won't do adequate warrantee work.  And there are some units (lemons) which cannot be gotten into adequate shape even with the best manufacturer and service support.

I have heard of cases where people have bought a new motorhome and have had no problems whatsoever.  There are more cases where they have problems, some handled well under warrantee and others they have had to live with or get fixed on their own.  And there are cases of lemons which never seem to work right.  I know of one lady who paid over a quarter million dollars for a motorhome and has not been able to use it once in the year and a half since.  The engine blew up while they were delivering it, and it has been sitting in various service departments, or being driven (more often towed) to service departments ever since.


----------



## hertig (Jan 1, 2007)

Re: Reputation of McMahon RV - California?

Just rechecked the CCOUG and there are 62 comments about McMahon's.  They appear to have a reputation for not telling the truth, not following through on promises, placing the blame on others and not providing adequate service.  Irving or Stanton (not sure which, both are mentioned in the same string of posts) seem to draw the most ire; possibly Colton might be a bit better.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 1, 2007)

Re: Reputation of McMahon RV - California?

Is this the same McMahon's RV that is located in OK City, Oklahoma and in Texas close to Dallas?  If so, I have heard some negative comments from an irate Winnebago owner that was suing using the lemon law of Texas.  He was totally irate with McMahon's and the manufacturer.  But then that is only one experience I can relate to a McMahon's RV dealer.
Actually the McMahon's in Oklahoma City is now a Camping World.


----------



## materialcreations (Jan 3, 2007)

Re: Reputation of McMahon RV - California?

What's CCOUG please?  

Novice Ruth


----------



## hertig (Jan 8, 2007)

Re: Reputation of McMahon RV - California?

Country Coach Owners User Group on yahoo.com.  Sort of like this forum, but for Country Coach owners only and not nearly as easy to use...


----------



## Texas_Camper (Jan 8, 2007)

Re: Reputation of McMahon RV - California?

D L Rupper
I believe you are talking about McClains RV in Ok and Texas....


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 9, 2007)

Re: Reputation of McMahon RV - California?

I think your right.  Got them mixed up.  Oh well, I need to get back on the road and clear my head. :clown:


----------

